# So torn, what to do???



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't need another dog. I have two beautiful, happy healthy Chi's who I adore...

BUT

I found the most perfect puppy in the world! his dad is an Australian Grand Champion and his sister is an Australian Champion. He's cute as a button and not an outrageous price for such a well bred dog.

I truly can't make up my mind on this. I think 3 will be more work, two works so nicely for me but I'm going past the Rolls Royce of Chi's if I let this little man go. I picked one of this breeders dogs out from a crowd at a show and just gravitated towards it because it was the most beautiful dog i had ever seen, that's what made me want a Chi in the first place and I wanted one from this breeder when I got Axle but she didn't have any litters planned.

I would post pics of him and his dad and sister but the breeder's site says you can't use their images without permission 

If I got him it would be in 4 weeks, right after I get back from my anniversary trip to Hawaii and he would be 13 weeks.

Don't know what to do


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

You answered your question in your first sentence


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

just do it! XD do what i did , sit down and work out if you can do it financially , logically and practically! and if you can then go for it! maybe take your two to go meet the puppies first and if they are happy and interested then go ahead!  x


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I know, but he's an adorable little piece of Chi perfection. I'm wrestling with the heart vs head thing - heart says he's beautiful and I would love to spoil him rotten but head says 2 dogs is enough and I should just be happy with what i've got. Financially it's not an issue, it's either this little prince or a second overseas holiday in September for me (LA and San fran maybe?). It's more the logistics of managing 3 dogs when I only have 2 arms!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Am I having deje vu, or have I lost it completely .... wasn't this in last week's threads with loads of banter?

Gawd some breeders are ridiculous, tell them you want to use it to get a 200th opinion from your CP friends


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> maybe take your two to go meet the puppies first


 Unfortunatley I can't, he's 20 hrs away, she would have to ship him to me. She sends dogs all over Australia and somethimes internationally so she would organize it for me.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Its sounds like this little dog has stolen your heart its sounds like he could turn out to be a champion as well if you want to show him it would make a lovely Anniversery present to yourself. And 3 dogs isn't anymore work than 2 I have 3 and 1 is a new pup one is just about a year old and the other is an older dog. Its up to you but if you don't get him are you going to regret it and always wonder what could have been.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

While I don't have 2 chis, I do have 2 dogs. On occasion I give thought to another, but change my mind quickly and don't look to be on the safe side. lol While Jenn makes a point, it seems like if you are having such a hard time letting it go or you are so set on wanting this particular dog from this breeder that doesn't come along everyday you may need to consider how you will feel if the dog is gone and you can't have him. Will you be really disappointed? Sorry you missed your opportunity? 3 months from now will you be happy you have him or sorry you don't? Which one is easier to live with and there's your answer.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

what i would say is if you really want to and if it can work then why not? lol if you can do it then go for it! 3 dogs is not THAT hard ,ok let me explain that comment! lol pretty dogs teach each over things and you have already had 2 experiences at least with puppies so you know the score , the puppy will likely copy the others ect.! its pretty much the same as 2! lol i say this with only 2!  but obviously the walkings the same except theres another and mostly puppies copy the older ones! (Tillie copies EVERYTHING pippi does and has learnt most things off her! ) what you just gotta think is if you REALLY want another , the thing is yes listening to your head is smarter BUT sometimes by doing that you miss out on things! if you know you can do it then do it! x


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh, he's tooooo gorgeous!!! Eek, err, would you be changing his name?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Oooh, he's tooooo gorgeous!!! Eek, err, would you be changing his name?


Hey, how did I miss the post that told how to see his pic? (I'm assuming I have to go to breeders website since she guards pics with her life.)


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Am I having deje vu, or have I lost it completely .... wasn't this in last week's threads with loads of banter?


You haven't lost it, I posted on Monday and i've been doing my head in over it ever since. Can't decide. Soon as I make up my mind I change it. Yesterday I was going to book another holiday so i wasn't going to get him, but we missed out on the cheap flights so now i'm thinking I will get him and not go on the 2nd holiday. I'm a bit overwhealmed and under appreciated/supported at work ATM and i think it's turned my brain to moosh and paralysed my decision making powers.

I should send you to look at him for me - he's in Brisbane. Then you can make up my mind for me and I won't have to make a decision.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Oooh, he's tooooo gorgeous!!! Eek, err, would you be changing his name?


 Did you track him down on dogzonline? Fabio is a terrible name, I would definitely change it!!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Oooh, he's tooooo gorgeous!!! Eek, err, would you be changing his name?


 If yo go through to her site you can see dad and sister on show dogs page. Dad is Tuxedo Man and sister is Sheza Charma. I'm in love with the sister, she has the most beautiful face.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Hey, how did I miss the post that told how to see his pic? (I'm assuming I have to go to breeders website since she guards pics with her life.)


He's on this site Chihuahua Puppies for Sale from Chihuahua breeders, Australia. about half way down, white puppy, kennel name is WACHOWA. You can link through to her site and see dad and sister.


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

Do it. I flip flopped over number 4 but I did it and I couldn't imagine not having him.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have seen the site and they are too flipping cute! lol x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He is really darling, Sarah.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> He is really darling, Sarah


 I know! Did you see his sister? If he turns out anything like her I would be thrilled because to me she is perfection (and obviously to a few other people because she's a champion).


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I looked everywhere trying to find the sister but I just couldn't find her, but I loved what I saw about the way they are raised and the other chis are beautiful also. Looks totally first class quality you could be very pleased with.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> I looked everywhere trying to find the sister but I just couldn't find her


 She's on the show dogs pace, 2nd line from the bottom, being held by a girl in pink. She has the most perfect face.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OzChi said:


> I should send you to look at him for me - he's in Brisbane. Then you can make up my mind for me and I won't have to make a decision.


No need to be sending me girlfriend, he is utterly gorgeous, he's very you!!! In fact is that "Sarah's Boy" I see tatooed on his wee forehead 

OooWaaah, I was reading up via google on that kennel, huge ownership controversy of a grand champ in Adelaide I think it was, Supreme Court, the whole shooting match. Still, that aside, it goes to prove if nothing else it is definitely THE top stud in the country with an enviable breeding record. Not everyone can be contract savvy I 'spose 

You know, back in the good 'ol days, no breeder on the planet would dare to tell you that you were or were not permitted to breed or show any dog you bought from them - you always had a choice to pay an extra couple of hundred for the papers & then you could do as you damn well pleased - really irritates me the way they're so up themselves these days dictating who'll do what - I'll bet London to a brick, many Australian Asian Champ gets denutted on the whim of one of those Priscillas!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> OooWaaah, I was reading up via google on that kennel, huge ownership controversary of a grand champ in Adelaide I think it was, Supreme Court, the whole shooting match. Still, that aside, it goes to prove if nothing else it is definitely THE top stud in the country with an enviable breeding record. Not everyone can be contract savvy I 'spose


It was Melbourne and that's the dog I saw at the show and fell in love with. I wouldn't have wanted to let him go either, he's a stunning boy. Great personality too, I cuddled him for a good 20 mins while i chatted to his handler. I just thought he was cute, then she told me he was a multi championship winner and I knew I was a Chi person!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OzChi said:


> She's on the show dogs pace, 2nd line from the bottom, being held by a girl in pink. She has the most perfect face.


I found her. You are right! She has the most perfect face. I have to say though I do love her snow white brother. It is striking.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Sarah, what does your hubby think?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

He thinks he's adorable too but he's also worried about me handling the 3 of them at the park by myself when they're off leash. Chloe is an angel and never wanders far from mum and constantly checks to see that i'm there but Ax has a habit of chasing birds and I have to chase him down. I'm worried about this too. Apart from that he doesn't mind either way. He has his hobbies (cars, bikes, dirt bikes) and I have my dogs so he's happy for me to do what I want within reason.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OzChi said:


> He thinks he's adorable too but he's also worried about me handling the 3 of them at the park by myself when they're off leash. Chloe is an angel and never wanders far from mum and constantly checks to see that i'm there but Ax has a habit of chasing birds and I have to chase him down. I'm worried about this too. Apart from that he doesn't mind either way. He has his hobbies (cars, bikes, dirt bikes) and I have my dogs so he's happy for me to do what I want within reason.


Sometimes it's hard for me to manage two of them in our own back yard. Jerry
wants to run off towards the woods in the far back of the yard and Tabitha
wants to get under or through the fence to the neighbors big dogs. So, I have
started keeping Tabitha on leash with me and I can closely supervise Jerry while
we play fetch. It's been working well. When Jerry is tired and slowed down to
just hanging around me, I let Tabitha go and I can keep close watch on her.
If you decide to work it out with three dogs, I'm sure you can find creative solutions.
Best of Luck with your decision


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I say go for it but remember I have 4 dogs! It was not much more work hassle etc when I added Sonny to the pack.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

In all honesty, I think 3 would be hard to manage. Like you said, at the dog park, or on walks. I wouldn't want the stress...but...you seem that you really want to love him and give him a great home. It's a really hard decision :/ Where can I see pics of him?


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

He looks lovely but it does ay he is not to be bred nor shown so he would be 'just' a pet!
You wouldn't be able to show him unless you could come to some arrangements with the breeder about that I don't think.

He may well have some show 'fault' that prevents him doing well in the show ring and that may be why the breeder does not want him shown or bred from 'just because he's well bred'!

If he was such a fantastic show/breed potential anyway I'm sure she'd keep himin her breeding programme.

I'd go for it though as long as you are happy to have a lovely little chi pet to add to your other two. He is beautiful...I'd ask her her reason for not breeding ro showing though just in case of health issues. If it were just conformation then it wouldn't be such an issue.
If you got him and decided to try and show at a later date I'm sure, if he were good enough, the breeder might change the restrictions on his papers for a small sum or other arrangement!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

from memory my breeder has one of their dogs as her stud


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> He may well have some show 'fault' that prevents him doing well in the show ring and that may be why the breeder does not want him shown or bred from 'just because he's well bred'!
> 
> If he was such a fantastic show/breed potential anyway I'm sure she'd keep himin her breeding programme.


She has a lot of dogs already, so many that some live with other people as their pets but they are still shown and bred by the breeder. She would keep him if he was 100% perfect i'm sure, so I know there will be some fault with him but he's probably going to be as close to perfect as a non show person like me will get. 

Tiffany - I posted a link to the site he's on somewhere in the middle of this thread. You can click through from there to her site and see his dad, grand dad and sister. The grand dad is the one I fell in love with when I saw him at a show.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh for pity's sake woman, get you pert little butt on a plane & haul it up here for the weekend ... I'll collect you from the hairyport, take you out to see, like, buy, take him, bring you and him home here and then take you and him to the hairport to return home! Deal's done, job's right, what's the hold up?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LeStatKelly said:


> If you got him and decided to try and show at a later date I'm sure, if he were good enough, the breeder might change the restrictions on his papers for a small sum or other arrangement!


Sorry Sarah, this comment had me laughing out loud - LeStatKelly, when this particular breeder makes up her mind about something, hell nor high water NOR the Supreme Court of the Country will change her mind, she stands behind her beliefs and goes down with the ship before she'll give in! She really IS the best & most successful *showing *stud in the entire country and without exception her dogs, each and every one of them is as close to perfection as we Colonists could ever hope to see or have living amongst us.

Crikeys Sarah, I went looking at some of the other studs' websites yesterday, and one in particular absolutely horrified me, I found the dogs to be absolutely unfortunate to the point of being hideously unattractive! I'll show you when you're up here


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i wouldnt wait too long to decide... someone is likely to buy him and then you'll be sad. i'd get him asap


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

aw he's freakin adorable. The white one she's holding in her pic is to die for beautiful


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> The white one she's holding in her pic is to die for beautiful


 yep, she's been the #1 smooth coat chi in Oz for the last 3 years in a row. She's a beauty alright.



> Sorry Sarah, this comment had me laughing out loud - LeStatKelly, when this particular breeder makes up her mind about something, hell nor high water NOR the Supreme Court of the Country will change her mind, she stands behind her beliefs and goes down with the ship before she'll give in! She really IS the best & most successful showing stud in the entire country and without exception her dogs, each and every one of them is as close to perfection as we Colonists could ever hope to see or have living amongst us.
> 
> Crikeys Sarah, I went looking at some of the other studs' websites yesterday, and one in particular absolutely horrified me, I found the dogs to be absolutely unfortunate to the point of being hideously unattractive! I'll show you when you're up here


Yep, i'm under no illusions that I would ever be able to show him but I love the breed and I want to have the best representation of the breed as possible. I know perfection is in the eye of the beholder but to me her dogs are exactly the look that I see as ideal. There are definitely some 'unfortunate' looking Chi's being advertised (very diplomatic way of putting it), lots of long muzzles and overshot jaws and very muddy coat colours from indiscriminate breeding. 

I wish I could go to Brisbane to get him but I would have to ship him as i'd be getting him a few days after I get back from Hawaii. I spoke to the breeder last night and she grilled me but in the end seemed satisfied that I was deserving of her little prince. Now just the logistics to organize... and a new name!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

name him "I LOVE TIFFANY".


----------

